# Parkers patch



## Kenpobldr (Oct 28, 2005)

In some portraits of SGM Parker he is shown wearing a patch on his right chest that has the Kenpo flame on it. I was wondering if anyone new of the meaning of the patch. Also I was told that in order to recieve such a patch that you would of had to compete in the Long Beach Tournement .........is that true?


----------



## DutchKenpo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello,

Yes, that is true.
The original is the brown black and red one, and could only be attained if you competed in the IKC in long beach.

I have one from the IKC in dublin Ireland in 2004 where its orange with green and a black flame

I also have a black and white one from 1997 when the IKC was in amsterdam Holland, this one is black and white because their were seven years of mourning over the death of Mr Parker.

I am sure that the seniors can tell you about the meaning of the patch, because i am not sure about it.

good luck with it

grtz, Bob Hessel

p.s. In april next year in Holland an IKC is being held check out this site: www.ikc2006.nl


----------



## nlkenpo (Nov 3, 2005)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Below is a quote from Billy Lear on Kenponet on May 3rd this year:

Here's the definition as oulined on page 66. of Ed Parker's Infinite Insights into Kenpo, volume I.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]_*The OVAL -* 

Represents the shape of the world. It is also a framework which encompasses and controls the flame.

*The FLAME -* 

Is one of perpetual friendship and brotherhood which, kindled by all Karate systems, will grow with brilliance each year. 

It's beauty can be paralleled with the art -- graceful and useful, but deadly when touched.

The three tips of the flame represent the three stages of learning -- primitive, mechanical and spontaneous.

*The COLORS -*

Represent the stages of proficiency in the art -- white for beginner, brown for expert, black for expert, and red for professorship.

_I hope this helps,
Marcel[/FONT]


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 4, 2005)

nlkenpo said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Here's the definition as oulined on page 66. of Ed Parker's Infinite Insights into Kenpo, volume I.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]_*The OVAL -* _
> 
> _Represents the shape of the world. It is also a framework which encompasses and controls the flame._
> ...


Yes, Sir!


----------

